# TLS und SSL Sicherheitslücke unter Debian5/Apache2



## pee (20. Aug. 2010)

Hallo, 

wenn ich meine Website aufrufe und dann in die Fehlerkonsole vom Firefox 3.6.8 schaue, sehe ich folgende Meldung:



> DOMAIN.TLD : server does not support RFC 5746, see CVE-2009-3555


Bin nun darauf gestossen, dass das offenbar ein Sicherheitsleck bei TSL und SSL ist: http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-3555. Hatte das schon jemand von Euch? Würde gerne wissen, wie ich das Leck beheben kann.

HAND


----------



## Burge (20. Aug. 2010)

hier ab Seite 23 gibs tips dazu.


----------



## pee (20. Aug. 2010)

Danke für den Artikel. Nach dem Durchlesen des entsprechenden Teils, weiß ich allerdings nicht, wie ich beim Patchen konkret vorgehen soll.


----------



## pee (20. Aug. 2010)

Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass wenn ich auf die Adobe.com Seite gehe, die selbe Fehlermeldung erscheint.


----------

